# roomex



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi ya ladies. Has anyone booked with a company called Roomex? Do you recommend them? I want to book with them as they are coming up with the cheapest hotels but i cannot find any reviews on them


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

anyone


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry sweet lady, ive never even heard of the company...its been so long since ive been away anywhere! Would you get reviews  on a trip advisor site. Or a thread for others who have used reprofit? 

Sorry cant help. Good luck x


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Awwww thanks Katie for getting back to me. Tried looking around for review but  aint seen none on this company. Oh well


----------

